# alternative to AG vinyl and rubber care



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Really as the title, what options are there that are good value for cleaning and adding sparkle to the engine on my new car, lots of plastic panels and satin black paint (BMW 520d)


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

We use 303 Aerospace protectant and sometimes a little silicone for the hard to reach places or odd little plastics.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Or autosmart finish or something like highstyle smartshine


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Are you an Autosmart rep, Allen? Just that I notice you have a lot of info on their products.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

ROTFLMBO
Errrrrrrmmmm
Nope been using them for like 20 years so sort of know them inside out upside down.
I see it as my job to know my products inside out so i can get the best out of them. obsessive i know but it has it benifits

At OP
Or you could use autosmart krill which is a semi permenant laquer (but does have a tendancy to go yellow and looks a ***** when it chips off but it smells nice


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

303 Aerospace for me :thumb:...










Also use CarPro PERL diluted to 3:1.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

DMH-01 How do you apply this? spray and wipe? this is the sort of look I plan to go for and will have a look over all the products named here to find one good for me.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

CleanMe said:


> Are you an Autosmart rep, Allen? Just that I notice you have a lot of info on their products.


Knows more than we do! When you have users who are using something day in day out every single day for their trade then they tend to know every last little trick and trait of the product. The fantastic thing about DW is that there are so many people willing to share their incredible knowledge over all sorts of different product ranges.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Carpro PERL for me, diluted down for around the car but use neat for the engine


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Aerospace 303 is fantastic leaves a good durable finish. But picked up so carpro pearl so gonna see how that compares soon


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

A lot of these products are silicone-based so will deteriorate, one mentione dis basically industrial vaseline.

One of our consistently best regarded products is Race Glaze Colour Enhance, which is petroleum based, just like plastics and rubber, so it soaks into the material and leaves an original looking matt finish. And it is non-greasy and lasts for about a year provided you make a second application 24 hours after the first one. A little goes a very long way too, mt bottle must be 5 years old and only half empty.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> DMH-01 How do you apply this? spray and wipe? this is the sort of look I plan to go for and will have a look over all the products named here to find one good for me.


Just spray it on and leave to dry :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Auto Finesse Revive is very good:










Brings plastics and rubber up very well


----------

